# Submarine Base & Defences Vis, Croatia



## stesh (May 15, 2011)

The island of Vis, was isolated from the outside world from the 1940s until 1991 when Croatia became independent. It served as a military base and boasted 20 kilometres of underground tunnels, caves, mines and storage facilities.

Here's some:-


----------



## Snips86x (May 15, 2011)

More great images. So well cut into the rock. Did you go down that shaft?


----------



## stesh (May 15, 2011)

anpanman said:


> Did you go down that shaft?



Didn't need too, found a walk in entrance and ended up at the bottom of it


----------



## Snips86x (May 16, 2011)

stesh said:


> Didn't need too, found a walk in entrance and ended up at the bottom of it



Hows that for ease of access. Not only that, but I wouldn't trust those metal rungs. Nice One!


----------



## stesh (May 16, 2011)

anpanman said:


> Hows that for ease of access. Not only that, but I wouldn't trust those metal rungs. Nice One!



As I said walk in, so easy peasy


----------



## klempner69 (May 16, 2011)

Excellant find..did you know it was here or did you chance upon it?


----------



## stesh (May 16, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Excellant find..did you know it was here or did you chance upon it?



Did some googling 

http://www.adventure-travel.org.uk/travel_news/island_vis_top_secret_military_tour.php

http://blog.wasabandoned.com/blog/_archives/2009/11/7/4374352.html

[ame]http://www.ukgser.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145998[/ame]


----------



## UrbanX (May 17, 2011)

Wow! What an epic site. Definitely a supervillian lair in the making! 
Looks really, really similar to the sub base I visited in Balaclava in the Ukraine!


----------

